# 

## MateoPiwecki

Witajcie!
Jestem nowy na forum. Od pótorej roku wraz żoną(żoną jest od 8 miesięcy) wynajmujemy mieszkanie w Krakowie. U rodziców mieszkać nie chcemy dla dobra obu stron  :smile:  Poza tym i tak sobie tego nie wyobrażam  :smile: 
Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że wynajem to przykre rozwiązanie, które nie owocuje. Mamy synka i od pewnego czasu włączył mi się tryb marzyciela, a mianowicie zacząłem marzyć o czymś raczej co jest niemożliwe, czyli o swoim małym własnym domku(40-55m2) 
Żona zajmuje się dzieckiem, ja pracuje(usługi malarskie na własną rękę) i zarabiam od 2 do 3 tysięcy miesięcznie. Ciężko w sytuacji kiedy kredytu nie chce się brać myśleć o własnym domu. Jednak od jakiegoś czasu mocno siedzi mi to w głowie i za cholere nie chce wyjść  :smile:  
Zastanawiam się nad czymś bardzo małym z dobrze wykorzystaną powierzchnią użytkową. Co byście poradzili?
Wszystko oczywiście wykonanywane było by systemem gospodarczym, sam mam doświadzenie w wykończeniach więc wykończę sam, natomiast wiele innych rzeczy zrobię z ojcem i teściem bo mają doświadczenie również w ciężkiej budowlance. Całość oczywiście robione etapowo.

----------

